# My scorpion pictures



## AzJohn

It's been a while since I posted a picture thread. Here goes.

I'll start with Centruroides

1. C gracilis

2. C vittatus 

3. C. sculpturatus 

4. C. sculpturatus


----------



## Kathy

I guess I am biased towards the c. sculpts since that is what I find at my house, but I do like their size and coloring the best.   Nice photos!  I like the scorpion kissing the cricket.  LOL.


----------



## AzJohn

More Centruroides

1. C nitidus

2. C "bicolor"   (yes i know it's really margaritatus)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AzJohn

Hottentotta

1. H judaicus "is she gravid of fat" 

2. H trilineatus 

3. H hottentotta


----------



## AzJohn

Kathy said:


> I guess I am biased towards the c. sculpts since that is what I find at my house, but I do like their size and coloring the best.   Nice photos!  I like the scorpion kissing the cricket.  LOL.




Hi Kathy
As much as I love the Arizona natives my favorite Centruroides is gracilis. The stripped sculpts are very cool as well. They might take the place of gracilis as my favorite. I can't find gracilis in my back yard, there is somthing about collecting your own that makes them seem nicer. 


John


----------



## AzJohn

Tityus
1. Tityus Stigmurus 
2. Tityus silvestris
3. Tityus serrulatus 
4. Tityus Bastosi


----------



## odiakkoh

Fascinating. How big are the Tityus silvestris? Are they common in the hobby? (I'm a newbie so please excuse my ignorance)


----------



## arachnofein909

very nice collection.


----------



## AzJohn

odiakkoh said:


> Fascinating. How big are the Tityus silvestris? Are they common in the hobby? (I'm a newbie so please excuse my ignorance)


They are small. They are also fairly new to the hobby.

John


----------



## snappleWhiteTea

are those C. gracilis the other color form? by other i mean different from the ones you sent me.


----------



## Michiel

Hi John,

I liked that C.sculpturatus "gertschi morph", those where "my first Buthids"  And of course the Tityus, but I am biased. Those T.bastosi are incredibly fast growers. The latter of what was born on june 10, is now instar 4. T.silvestris is a bit slower, although on the same feeding regimen in my care. Nice to some new shots from you.


Cheers, Michiel


----------



## AzJohn

Michiel said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I liked that C.sculpturatus "gertschi morph", those where "my first Buthids"  And of course the Tityus, but I am biased. Those T.bastosi are incredibly fast growers. The latter of what was born on june 10, is now instar 4. T.silvestris is a bit slower, although on the same feeding regimen in my care. Nice to some new shots from you.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Michiel


Hi Michiel,
Thanks for the information, it will help me a lot. The newer Tityus species are very nice. I had a brood from each species while I was on vacation. Close to when your's were born. Bad timing, when I got home each mother had a single baby. I imagine the rest were picked of the back by the tank mates. I then removed the mothers to a seperate enclosure. They then threw the babies of within a day. I think I provided way to much stress. All of which could have been prevented had I been home. I know they came in gravid. I do have a few that were bred the day I got them, they got started the moment they were introduced. That was on May 18, so after 4 months, I'm checking daily. They are getting big. I've got my fingers crossed.


John

PS, the gertschi morphs are one of my favorites as well. These babies are the resuts of a "gertschi" and a normal female. I had one WC male and a bunch of females that I collected for the purpose of breeding to the male. All the babies had the gertschi morph traits. Seems like it's the dominent trait even though it's much rarer in the wild. I've only seem the one gertschi morph in all my collecting trips.


----------



## Michiel

AzJohn said:


> Hi Michiel,
> Thanks for the information, it will help me a lot. The newer Tityus species are very nice. I had a brood from each species while I was on vacation. Close to when your's were born. Bad timing, when I got home each mother had a single baby. I imagine the rest were picked of the back by the tank mates. I then removed the mothers to a seperate enclosure. They then threw the babies of within a day. I think I provided way to much stress. All of which could have been prevented had I been home. I know they came in gravid. I do have a few that were bred the day I got them, they got started the moment they were introduced. That was on May 18, so after 4 months, I'm checking daily. They are getting big. I've got my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> John
> 
> PS, the gertschi morphs are one of my favorites as well. These babies are the resuts of a "gertschi" and a normal female. I had one WC male and a bunch of females that I collected for the purpose of breeding to the male. All the babies had the gertschi morph traits. Seems like it's the dominent trait even though it's much rarer in the wild. I've only seem the one gertschi morph in all my collecting trips.


That happened to me last weekend. I opened the box of T.ecuadorensis and I saw one female walking around with one young in her mouth and one in each claw. What a b*tch....LOL, and wasn't on holiday.
I separated the female carrying young in time. 
Good luck with your breeding projects.


----------



## AzJohn

I figured I'd add a few new pictures.
Rhopalurus junceus 
Rhopalurus princeps instar


----------



## AzJohn

Some more future breeding projects
Odonturus dentatus 
Babycurus gigas


----------



## Michiel

Aaah.....glad to see some real _O.dentatus _for a change  A lot of B.jacksoni's are sold under this name. 
Those princeps look like instar 4-5 specimens, good work John! You have a great collection for an American (no pun intended)

You see people, he seems to know where to get them. Do the math! (For all you "I am looking for P.imperator for 10 years, but I can seem to find them anywhere" out there )......LOL


----------



## AzJohn

Hi Michiel, I know exactly what you mean about US collections. It might be good in some ways. If I lived in Europe I might need to get a bigger house. I'm already thinking about adding a room as it is. 

John


----------



## AzJohn

New babies Tityus silvestris


----------



## RodG

Great photos and what an amazing collection! I am looking to get back into scorpions. Do you know how to get in touch with BrianS? I tried reactivating my Venom List account but to no avail. If you eve get in a place where you are looking to sell some of your surplus please PM me. And please more pics!


----------



## Canth

RodG said:


> Great photos and what an amazing collection! I am looking to get back into scorpions. Do you know how to get in touch with BrianS? I tried reactivating my Venom List account but to no avail. If you eve get in a place where you are looking to sell some of your surplus please PM me. And please more pics!


I don't think Brian is around much any more :/ There are very very few scorpion breeders in the US right now.


----------



## thebugfreak

do you have any androctonus or parabuthus? maybe even some LQ?


----------



## AzJohn

thebugfreak said:


> do you have any androctonus or parabuthus? maybe even some LQ?


I have baby P trans now. Plus a few other things on the way soon.

John


----------



## AzJohn

A few more
Pandinus exitialis female


----------



## AzJohn

Babies
T magnimanus‏
Parabuthus transvaalicus


----------



## AzJohn

last one for now
A freshly molted mature male Rhopalurus junceus


----------



## Michiel

Nice shots, John! Love the P.exitialis


----------



## H. laoticus

Michiel said:


> Nice shots, John! Love the P.exitialis


Agreed.  Glad you managed you get your hands on them.


----------



## telow

2. C "bicolor"  (yes i know it's really margaritatus) hahahahaha thats a first
but either way nice scorps


john 
very nice collection bro im glad to see some of those species around
thats cool i havent seen o.dnets since i sold my last pair a few years back
wow man im gonna have to get some more space too hahaha


----------



## RodG

Great group of scorps! And some amazing photos!!!

Wow, Jared, I have been out of it for a while. Brian not breeding all those
fantastic scorpions anymore It's good to see someone like AZJohn
keeping the flame going.


----------



## AzJohn

A few new pickups
Orthochirus sp cropped sorry


----------



## AzJohn

Grophus grandidier
Parabuthus leiosoma


----------



## Kathy

I always look forward to seeing new pictures posted.  You take such amazing photos!  You can see so much detail.


----------



## AzJohn

Kathy said:


> I always look forward to seeing new pictures posted.  You take such amazing photos!  You can see so much detail.


Thanks Kathy.


----------



## AzJohn

New Mom R junceus


----------



## Koh_

nice . new camera and new babies


----------



## telow

nice good luck with them 


man i cant wait till spring or summer so i can get those again


----------



## AzJohn

This girl seemed to take forever. I found these today.
H judaicus


----------



## AzJohn

*A few more pictures*

New babies
C sculpturatus 
H judaicus


----------



## AzJohn

*Some random pictures*

3i Tityus silvestris
Hottentotta hottentotta
Centruroides margaritatus
Freshly molted Centruroides gracilis


----------



## scorpionmom

Wow John, nice pictures! Love to see them, especially the Tityus and Rhopalurus. Would love to see some more when you can!

One question: the bark that the T. silvestris is on, what kind is it and where can you get it? Thanks.


----------



## AzJohn

scorpionmom said:


> Wow John, nice pictures! Love to see them, especially the Tityus and Rhopalurus. Would love to see some more when you can!
> 
> One question: the bark that the T. silvestris is on, what kind is it and where can you get it? Thanks.


Thanks,

I use cork bark for all mt enclousres. I'm lucky a pet store near in Azirona carries cork bark pretty cheap. Like $7 a pound I think, regardless of the shape. You can get decent sized tudes for cheap. Cork being really light makes it cheaper than most places. You can find it on online reptile stores or in most chain pet stores.

John


----------



## AzJohn

T. silvestris, new brood just today. Big brood for the species.


----------



## tarzan2day

Hey John, did you get this last C. Gracilis from Pet's Inc?


----------



## scorpionmom

AzJohn said:


> T. silvestris, new brood just today. Big brood for the species.


Are you planning on selling any?


----------



## Korni

C sculpturatus oO

Beautifull!!!


----------



## Koh_

ah! i want all of those!!!


----------



## AzJohn

*My new favorite*

Grosphus ankarana, mature female. I love this species. Hopefully I'll get a brood or two out next year. I have 2:2 of them.


----------



## scorpionmom

Nice scorpions, very pretty. Good luck with them!


----------



## punkjepoy

great scorps!

I like your tityus species and h.judaicus. Hard to find here in my place..


----------



## Spam010

Awesome scorpions to you all


----------



## AzJohn

New pictures. I got my Nikon back this evening yeh. 
Grosphus ankarana hands down my favorite species...., right now. 
Two mature females. I'm assuming wild caught.


----------



## AzJohn

odd and ends
Grosphus grandidier
A bicolor
Rhopalurus junceus 
Heterometrus swammerdami


----------



## Xanthopus

Beautiful collection!Wish i can expand mine to yours some day . My H longimanus stays in its burrow for like a week now, how did u get a shot of ur swammerdami?  Im guessing mine comes out at night tho, i see new burrows every few days...


----------



## AzJohn

Salticidae said:


> My H longimanus stays in its burrow for like a week now, how did u get a shot of ur swammerdami?



Luck...
Thanks for the kind words


----------



## neubii18

AzJohn said:


> Luck...
> Thanks for the kind words


Is your bicolor an adult?If so,could you post a picture of it next to a quarter?


----------



## AzJohn

asn1234 said:


> Is your bicolor an adult?If so,could you post a picture of it next to a quarter?


I'm guessing adult. She's about as big as the one you posted in your thread. I'm not sure at all with this genus.


----------



## yannigarrido2

is that really a swammerdami? looks a lot paler than the other pics of swammerdamis i've seen. but still very nice photos!! I really want a swammerdami!!


----------



## 2nscorpx

Glad you finally got your camera back. As always, absolutely beautiful pictures, and I am glad that the G. ankarana produced some babies, as it looks like in the picture. Nice work, John, you really help the hobby!


----------



## mma316

Wow John! That Grosphus grandidieri looks like it has a few surprises in store for you. The 6 that I got from you have now hit 4th instar. I can't wait until they've reached adulthood. The ankarana are looking sweet, I can't wait until you start spitting those out into the hobby!


----------



## gromgrom

Give your bicolor a bath ;P

Grosphus ankarana are ridiculously good looking.


----------



## AzJohn

mma316 said:


> Wow John! That Grosphus grandidieri  looks like it has a few surprises in store for you. The 6 that I got from you have now hit 4th instar. I can't wait until they've reached adulthood. The ankarana are looking sweet, I can't wait until you start spitting those out into the hobby!


Glad to hear your grandidieri are doing good. I love the Grosphus genus. The ones we can get in the US are big impressive scorpions. I hoping to get the ankarana going good by next year.

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------




gromgrom said:


> Give your bicolor a bath ;P


Yeh, she's a little dust mop. I've tried to spray her down every now and then, that makes her pretty for about an hour.


----------



## AzJohn

I added some more stuff,
Iomachus politus, one of the only species I'd free handle on purpose.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AzJohn

B jacksoni
Rhopalurus junceus 
Grosphus grandidier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AzJohn

Some babies 
C hentzi and guanensis


----------



## 2nscorpx

I've always wondered what keeping _Iomachus politus_ was like! Nice species, of course. You definitely have a lot of them! Good luck with breeding! I hope it's going well.


----------



## AzJohn

Baby B jacksoni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PoPpiLLs

Nice AzJohn I got to get this sp again my girl was a baby factory when I had her


----------



## 2nscorpx

Best pictures I have seen in a while. You are certainly good with a camera.


----------



## Hendersoniana

Grosphus are freaking beauties man! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AzJohn

I haven't posted any pictures for a while so here goes.
2i Grosphus ankarana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AzJohn

More babies
B jacksoni and C sculpturatus


----------



## AzJohn

A few adults 
Lychas murcronatus and Tityus Stigmurus


----------



## AzJohn

Last for today
Hottentotten hottentotta "caboverdensis"


----------



## Jarvis

Those are some great looking scorps, I do love the look of the L. Murcronatus


----------



## DansDragons

those ankarana are gorgeous, wish i could afford 'em!

are you selling any of those jacksoni?


----------



## superuglyllc

is this your collection to sell or just your pets??? this is large! how do u keep them all?


----------



## AzJohn

DansDragons said:


> are you selling any of those jacksoni?


I might be selling some soon. I just got 4 and I want to keep most of the babies until I have a nice little group set up. I have a gravid female that is looking promising. When she as a brood I'll probably end up selling them.

---------- Post added 11-02-2011 at 07:16 PM ----------




superuglyllc said:


> is this your collection to sell or just your pets??? this is large! how do u keep them all?


I sell captive born babies every now and then. Most of the adults are used for breeding and I wont sell them. It's much, much more of a hobby. I breed them and end up with way to many babies that I end up selling babies just to keep from running out of room. I mostly keep communal species so I house them in groups.


----------



## AzJohn

*Some more pictures*

I thought these were cool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Danimal

Nice pictures. What is the middle one?


----------



## AzJohn

Danimal said:


> Nice pictures. What is the middle one?


Those are two of my C margaritatus. I'm hoping to have them breeding pretty soon.


----------



## 2nscorpx

AzJohn said:


> I'm hoping to have them breeding pretty soon.


Yeah, since you posted, I was wondering how they were doing. Good luck and nice to see some pics!


----------



## AzJohn

2nscorpx said:


> Yeah, since you posted, I was wondering how they were doing. Good luck and nice to see some pics!


They were cohabitating before I got them. A few should be gravid already. I'm hoping to have some babies pretty soon.


----------



## Greenjewls

great thread, i really enjoyed the pics. thanks for sharing!


----------



## AzJohn

Grosphus ankarana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp

Man I want those so bad. I would kill for them.


----------

